# Finished my new smoker!!



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well I found an air tank off an old compressor that had been sitting in one of the warehouses for about 10 years and the boss said I could have it. With help from one of the guys here in our shop we built my first smoker. I can't take credit for the welding. I'm decent with a torch though and I did design it and make all the cuts. There are some things I would do differently next time but all in all I am very pleased with the way it came out. I took pics of the entire proscess. Here is the first set of pics.


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

A few more


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Last but not least*

Finally got her home in time for New Years Day!!!!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I sure like it! That's a lot of work... Great paint job and welding you did.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks like some nice work there!


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Dayum GulfCoastO2 , very nice. I really like the firebox on that pit !!! Don't let 24Buds see this, he might hit you up for one .


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Great Job!


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

SargentfishR said:


> Dayum GulfCoastO2 , very nice. I really like the firebox on that pit !!! Don't let 24Buds see this, he might hit you up for one .


Thanks, I wanted to be able to open the firebox from the top and the side. It will make cleaning it out alot quicker,and I'm going to build a removable rack so I can grill steaks or burgers with charcoal if I want.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice work. Looks like she'll hold some meat.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Very Nice.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Im jealous! Sweet smoker.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Frickin' shweet....


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Great Job. I need to make a new one myself.


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice looking smoker you built there. Have you fired it up yet, how did it smoke?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

looks great.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome work!


----------



## 2blue (Apr 16, 2007)

I wish I had a pit that cool. Good work, and a great story. Ten years from now you will be telling this story to somebody while drinking and cooking.


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

frenzyfinder said:


> Nice looking smoker you built there. Have you fired it up yet, how did it smoke?


Yes sir, I fired her up New years day and Smoked 2 briskets and 3 slabs of ribs. She smoked perfectly. I still need to cook on her of few more times and get to know her a little bit more!!!:brew:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

SargentfishR said:


> Dayum GulfCoastO2 , very nice. I really like the firebox on that pit !!! Don't let 24Buds see this, he might hit you up for one .


I would never do such a thing. That pit is no good. Let me come on over, load her up in my truck and I will give you a 12 pack for the hard work ya put into her and take her away for ya!

Yea I didn't think that was gunna work lol. Sweet lookin rig. I like it. Thats a heck of an idea to use the old tank. I got to get the ball rollin on mine! Nice pit.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

Man, You did a great job on that pit..


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

nice!


----------

